

Twitter Redesigned (screenshots) - GBKS
http://www.fastcompany.com/1689058/new-twitter-gives-you-a-good-reason-to-tweet-from-the-web

======
GBKS
I'm very curious to try this out. I didn't use Twitter until I discovered
Tweetie, since the website was just too much manual labor. The UI is such a
crucial piece of the Twitter experience so I hope this will be a nice, big
boost for Twitter.

Another big thing is that the ecosystem is feeding back into twitter.com now.
Apps aren't just built on top of what Twitter puts out, but Twitter also pulls
that information back in. This has a lot of potential that goes beyond what
Facebook can do with it's walled gardens.

------
sumeetjain
I'm really interested to see how this redesign affects people's perception of
Twitter. From the screenshots, it looks like this is a stepping stone to a
more comprehensive social application.

The paradigm indicated by the deeper content view - like pulling in full
Flickr sets - is encouraging. I'd love for it to include the full text of
linked articles, for example.

As this matures, I'll definitely consider using it in its own Fluid app - like
I do with Gmail, Lighthouse, and other web applications.

------
oldnumber7
Most of my Twitter use is through third party clients rather than their
website. I don't envision this redesign changing my usage patterns much,
though I think it's definitely a good step for them. I'll give it a chance;
maybe I'll find myself on twitter.com more rather than desktop/phone clients
and twitpic.

------
rakkhi
I really do not care about being able to view photos and video but if I could
preview links and manage my lists something like Yoono does then that would be
awesome

~~~
pchristensen
The ipad app does this and it works so well that I've started using Twitter
again.

------
dfield
Wow, this looks _gorgeous_!

